# Salutations



## xturtletoex (Mar 8, 2020)

Hello,

I'm a 38 year old male married to a 44 year old woman. We have been together for about 21 years, married for 19 years.

I'm looking for somewhere to share some experiences to see if I really am losing my mind about things or if I am correct in my assumptions and beliefs. Also maybe some advice on what to do if I am right, or what I should do of Im wrong. Im open to the idea that I might be wrong about things.

With that said, I tried to post in a focused topic forum, but dont have permission. Not sure if I have to post here to be allowed access first or not.

If I dont get access after an introduction, how do I get access? Do I need to do something first? Or is it a paid only option for focused topics?

Thanks for having me.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

xturtletoex said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a 38 year old male married to a 44 year old woman. We have been together for about 21 years, married for 19 years.
> 
> ...


Give it a little while and you will be able to post on all the forums. 
I’m curious as to why a twenty three year old woman was dating a seventeen year old boy.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome! You can feel free to post your situation in this thread if you don’t want to wait.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

xturtletoex said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a 38 year old male married to a 44 year old woman. We have been together for about 21 years, married for 19 years.
> 
> ...


* @EleGirl ~ can you facilitate this gentleman?*


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome. Take a deep breath and put your situation in words


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

xturtletoex said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a 38 year old male married to a 44 year old woman. We have been together for about 21 years, married for 19 years.
> 
> ...


A new member has to post in this forum first. Then after a few minutes the forum software gives a new user permission to post in any of the other forums. This is done to stop spam bots from posting their spam.

You should be able to post on any of the forums now.


----------

